# COVID… How afraid were you when you first found out about it?



## GymRat79 (Oct 30, 2021)

COVID Data, a different approach perhaps to open some minds.

Can someone please tell me what data point, what information you use to form your for or against opinion and actions regarding COVID and the Vaccines.

The challenge for me has always been, that none of the data provided was either credible, proven or universally agreed upon even within the scientific and medical communities.

But, if you were not paying attention here is what is indisputable.

We were told you had to lockdown for 14 days to flatten the curve, (avoid hospital overflow). Well the fact is, not one single hospital in this country was ever forced to deny care, even in the worst hit states. In fact, Navy ships were sent, Army field hospitals were set up, McCormick place in Chicago was converted to a hospital, and every single one of them went unused by their local governments, hospitals and areas. All of them were dismantled after getting no use.

We were told there was a shortage of ventilators, so our government pressed private industry to produce more ventilators, by the end of June last year we were shipping all the excess ventilators to other countries because once again, we had more than enough and produced too many.

We were told the Malaria drug was not a good treatment, and less than a year later, then told it is a good treatment by the very same people who warned us it was not.

We were using a test that was never designed to diagnose illness, is at best 50% wrong every time and did not even identify if you have the current virus or some left over Corona molecules in your body from having a cold or the flu in the past. You literally at a 50/50 chance that you had the virus and tested negative or did not have the virus and tested positive. And then were forced to take action based on the results.

We were told children are not affected by the virus and can not spread it, and now children should be vaccinated.

The death count, an absolute fantasy, and that is right from the CDC website before it was censored. Report after report of people in car accidents, cancer victims, people in hospice, kidney failure, gun shot wounds, all reported as COVID deaths. The CDC clearly stated that could only confirm 6% of all reported COVID deaths died only from COVID. Everyone else, other than the actual false reported COVID deaths mentioned above, had at least two serious health issues that were the actual cause of death, who happened to also have COVID.

We were told a vaccine has come to market, which actually turned out not to be a vaccine, as it did not prevent the contraction of the virus, nor prevent you from spreading the virus. It only diminished the symptoms of the virus. That folks is not a vaccine, that is a treatment regimen.

We were told the vaccine was given full approval, which was and is a blatant lie. The FDA literally gave full approval to the version of the vaccine that is not even used in the USA. I have reported extensively on this fact. All the vaccines in use in the USA are still under emergency use authorization. And it is illegal to mandate they be taken by two laws on the books.

We were told side effects were minimal, yet data has come out in several countries showing severe heart, stroke and other side effects, raising instances in health people by as much as 800%.

We are told people who have recovered from the virus are 13 times less likely to contract it again or spread it, yet they are being forced to vaccinate, which does neither.

After only six months, the vaccine effectiveness wanes and a booster is required to do nothing better than it did in the first place.

We are now told that wearing masks for a year is going to cause all other viruses to explode into our populations, yet wearing a mask was mandated. Sick people who contract even a common cold, will die, in as many numbers as sick people who contract COVID.

We were told the morality rate for COVID was much higher than the flu, yet the data shows it is actually less than the flu. In fact 84% of this who contracted had no symptoms, and the age group that was at risk was those over 70, with other illnesses. Yet five states sent COVID patients to nursing homes, where tens of thousands of residents then contracted it and died. If you were under age 54, you had more chance of dying from a lightening strike than COVID.

We are now 11 months into a vaccine and yet COVID is surging in parts of the country. Mind you, after we let 2 million untested, unvaccinated illegals walk across our border and spread throughout the country. And we already know hundreds of thousands of them were positive and still released into our populations. And yet the people forcing mandates on you are the same ones who let this happen.

We lost a whole year of education and social skills growth for our young, with no science whatsoever to back up closing down schools. Under 18 had a zero percent chance of even getting or spreading the virus statistically.

And of course an election, an economy and trillions more in debt, all affected with decisions all being made based on not one piece of agreed upon credible data or evidence that any of it was necessary. In fact an argument could be made, the data shows we should have done the opposite and let herd immunity do what it has done for the history of man and viruses. There are countries who took this approach who are now fully open, unvaccinated and no COVID problems.

So, I ask, given what we now know to be true, exactly what data point are you basing your decisions and actions regarding COVID on?


----------



## ATLRigger (Oct 30, 2021)

Mods, please move this to Covid forum


----------



## GymRat79 (Oct 30, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> Mods, please move this to Covid forum


Yes I was looking for that and forgot where it was. Please move this thread thank you!


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 30, 2021)

I wasn’t afraid because I was already expecting it. After listening to Bill Gate talk about world population needing to decrease and having vaccines take care of that; he’s mentioned at 2010 & 2015 Ted Talks. 

For years, I’ve been attentive to their actions and listening to their words; which are two different things. Along with their predictive programming on movies such as Break-out, I am Legend, & contagion; their control measures have been accelerated by design. 

It has accelerated our strategic planning for my side gig which is an systems engineering Integrating tech into infrastructure. In addition, all the advice the gov gives, I have learned doing the opposite of what they say benefits me. I do take my precautions and take my chlorite & colloidal silver during the season of getting sick. Already had COVID once last year and I kicked its ass in 3 days. I had the punies and what I though was a sinus infection for one day and lost taste & appetite for 3. I lost like 6 lbs but came back strong . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bumpygooch (Oct 30, 2021)

I tested positive 10 days ago.  Aside from a low grade fever before I went to bed the first night(which broke middle of the night), I’ve had mild cold symptoms since.  Lost no weight, was able to eat all my food.  Took a week off from the gym(scheduled de-load anyway), that’s it.  Wife had it now, all she has is sinus pressure, both kids have it as well, only one of whom has a slight cough.  Seems everyone’s smell/taste is affected as well.  My father in law came down with it about 2 days after me, 78yo, severely obese, hypertensive and has Parkinson’s.  He’s been hospitalized for over a week.  They’re also blaming “encephalopathy” on covid, mentally he’s gone(couldn’t figure out how to piss in the jar or feed himself), physically he’s shot as well, needs help to get to the bathroom.  Both of these symptoms are just exacerbated from where he was before covid.  Listening to the DRs talk to my wife, it’s disturbing how far out of the way they’ll go to blame symptoms on covid.  Several of my wife’s demented family members imply that she is responsible for his condition based on being unvaccinated…….sickening.


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Oct 30, 2021)

I was never afraid of it. I got it and smoked dabs daily and set a new 675 deadlift PR with it. 

I'm the kind of dude that sat over a year straight in solitaire confinement when I was doing time for armed robberies. Not much really phases me these days. Lol. The way I see it, my fate is already determined and I'm just living my life until I die. If it's two days or 50 years from now, it doesn't really matter. It's not going to change how treat today and the next day.


----------



## GymRat79 (Oct 30, 2021)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> I was never afraid of it. I got it and smoked dabs daily and set a new 675 deadlift PR with it.
> 
> I'm the kind of dude that sat over a year straight in solitaire confinement when I was doing time for armed robberies. Not much really phases me these days. Lol. The way I see it, my fate is already determined and I'm just living my life until I die. If it's two days or 50 years from now, it doesn't really matter. It's not going to change how treat today and the next day.


Well said and glad you are out and finally living life again brother. I think much of the problem lies in the fact that the majority of people afraid of the virus haven’t ever been through anything tough before such as being drafted to fight in a war. This is why when we had a real pandemic back in the 60s with the Hong Kong Flu , we didn’t shut down schools or businesses and kept on living normal lives. Woodstock was not cancelled either.


----------



## GymRat79 (Oct 30, 2021)

“It was like the pandemic hadn’t even happened if you look for it in history books,” he said. “I am still shocked at how differently people addressed — or maybe even ignored it — in 1968 compared to 2020.”

The virus rarely made front-page news. A 1968 story in the Associated Press warned that deaths caused by the Hong Kong flu “more than doubled across the nation in the third week of December.” But the story was buried on Page 24. The New York Post didn’t publish any stories about the pandemic in 1968, and in 1969, coverage was mostly minor, like reports of newly married couples delaying honeymoons because of the virus and the Yonkers police force calling in sick with the Hong Kong flu during wage negotiations.











						Why American life went on as normal during the killer pandemic of 1969
					

Patti Mulhearn Lydon, 68, doesn’t have rose-colored memories of attending Woodstock in August 1969. The rock festival, which took place over four days in Bethel, NY, mostly reminds her of being cov…




					www.google.com


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Oct 30, 2021)

GymRat79 said:


> Well said and glad you are out and finally living life again brother. I think much of the problem lies in the fact that the majority of people afraid of the virus haven’t ever been through anything tough before such as being drafted to fight in a war. This is why when we had a real pandemic back in the 60s with the Hong Kong Flu , we didn’t shut down schools or businesses and kept on living normal lives. Woodstock was not cancelled either.



People definitely have it easy nowadays. I just left my ex of 4.5 years. At 26 we had everything paid for and plenty of toys. Also had over a dozen rental properties. She still complained every day about shit as her friends are struggling living paycheck to paycheck because they can't stop wasting money at the bar every weekend.


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 30, 2021)

I found Dr. Hong Video interesting. For some reason YouTube had unsubscribed me to him but I te-subscribed. You know he must be striking a nerve when they remove subscriptions you already have. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 30, 2021)

I was sho shcared.

Shcared like a potato at a steakhouse.


----------



## CJ (Oct 30, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> Mods, please move this to Covid forum





GymRat79 said:


> Yes I was looking for that and forgot where it was. Please move this thread thank you!


Covid forum is gone, so I guess this is the best place for it.


----------



## BestWorkoutTips (Oct 30, 2021)

Covid: If isn't dangerous virus, there would not be so many people life being taken in just a matter of time. Just follow SOP and cases will be controllable. Afraid is due to, the number of ICU beds are fully occupied. Not infected vs Infected.


----------



## supreme666leader (Oct 30, 2021)

Didnt want people thinking i had aids cuz i was slowly wasting away cuz gyms were closed down.


----------



## Adrenolin (Oct 30, 2021)

My entire family got it in December, a week before Christmas. Didn't know what it was, hospital said an unknown upper respiratory infection at the time... it def sucked ass. Wasn't scared for myself or wife, but my 10mo and 2yo at the time got hit really hard by it. Found out in May of 2020 we had positive test for antibodies, and that was the only time we'd been sick.

I was more nervous when there was a scare of ebola. I work around 10's of thousands of people on the Amtrak trains, who knows what I'll catch next. Still hasn't convinced me to wash my hands though.. I only do that when a finger goes through the toilet paper lol


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Oct 30, 2021)

Well said my guy.

Oh, and fuck that midget faggot Fauci


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 31, 2021)

Not gonna lie when it first came out I was super afraid because my gut told me this was done on purpose due to politics and I really thought it was going to be a lot more severe then it was. 

The videos from China of people just dying in the streets from it really had me worried but after a few months I seen they fucked up and then all the bullshit that came with it turned me off from getting any vaccine or even being worried about the VID. 

We’ve seen a lot of shit from this from lies, propaganda, corruption, and huge censorship which really got me not trusting anything the government tells me ever again. 

Plus side I drive to the apple store today in the mall In Illinois where there is a mask mandate and a lot of people were not wearing masks no store employees forced it and I went to several stores which gave me hope. 

Eventually it will blow over I believe a lot of people not taking it anymore or moving to states that fight for them like Florida offering cops $5k bonus for any that get fired due to vaccine mandate and to move there and work.


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 31, 2021)

I was elated.  To be sent home and working from home?  It was great.


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Oct 31, 2021)

When it started I was concerned.  I am a cigar smoker.  During the summer it's 3+ a day.  During the winter it could be as low as two.  I have health conditions as well.  I stopped smoking for 3 months which is the only three months in 20 years that I have stopped with exception of a couple times I was in the hospital.  Then after 3 months I wasn't seeing anyone dying around me and I started up again.  A few of my friends got it and I continued puffing away.  Half the cigar lounge left for a year during covid.  The 50% of us that were left were not wearing masks or social distancing and not a single person got sick.  It was at that point I realized it was probably 90% bullshit and wasn't more harmful than the flu.  The only people I knew that got sick sick were elderly and they had a mountain of health conditions on top of the obesity and covid diagnosis.  I think it was end of April 2020 that I had my first cigar.  Now I find it humorous when someone gives me a dirty look when they're wearing a mask and I'm smoking a two hour cigar not concerned in the least.  I think the pre existing health conditions matter much more than the covid.  I will say at the cigar lounge the vaccinated are the only ones getting sick on a regular basis.  The rest of us pure bloods aren't getting anything.  Maybe that parallel from science class in high school rings true.  If you drink whiskey and smoke cigars you won't get worms.  

Slic.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 31, 2021)

slicwilly2000 said:


> When it started I was concerned.  I am a cigar smoker.  During the summer it's 3+ a day.  During the winter it could be as low as two.  I have health conditions as well.  I stopped smoking for 3 months which is the only three months in 20 years that I have stopped with exception of a couple times I was in the hospital.  Then after 3 months I wasn't seeing anyone dying around me and I started up again.  A few of my friends got it and I continued puffing away.  Half the cigar lounge left for a year during covid.  The 50% of us that were left were not wearing masks or social distancing and not a single person got sick.  It was at that point I realized it was probably 90% bullshit and wasn't more harmful than the flu.  The only people I knew that got sick sick were elderly and they had a mountain of health conditions on top of the obesity and covid diagnosis.  I think it was end of April 2020 that I had my first cigar.  Now I find it humorous when someone gives me a dirty look when they're wearing a mask and I'm smoking a two hour cigar not concerned in the least.  I think the pre existing health conditions matter much more than the covid.  I will say at the cigar lounge the vaccinated are the only ones getting sick on a regular basis.  The rest of us pure bloods aren't getting anything.  Maybe that parallel from science class in high school rings true.  If you drink whiskey and smoke cigars you won't get worms.
> 
> Slic.


If your at a cigar lounge wearing a mask there if something wrong lol 

I think the tides are turning now in mask mandate stated I work in one and traveled for work in 2 others more and more people and businesses are not complying or enforcing don’t think that Karen shit of making a scene for a mask will fly anymore. 

Pure blood lol I was thinking of getting they tattooed but gonna wait a few more years cause will feel dumb if eventually I will be forced to get it to provide for the family but if not gonna be a big back piece lol


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 31, 2021)

slicwilly2000 said:


> When it started I was concerned.  I am a cigar smoker.  During the summer it's 3+ a day.  During the winter it could be as low as two.  I have health conditions as well.  I stopped smoking for 3 months which is the only three months in 20 years that I have stopped with exception of a couple times I was in the hospital.  Then after 3 months I wasn't seeing anyone dying around me and I started up again.  A few of my friends got it and I continued puffing away.  Half the cigar lounge left for a year during covid.  The 50% of us that were left were not wearing masks or social distancing and not a single person got sick.  It was at that point I realized it was probably 90% bullshit and wasn't more harmful than the flu.  The only people I knew that got sick sick were elderly and they had a mountain of health conditions on top of the obesity and covid diagnosis.  I think it was end of April 2020 that I had my first cigar.  Now I find it humorous when someone gives me a dirty look when they're wearing a mask and I'm smoking a two hour cigar not concerned in the least.  I think the pre existing health conditions matter much more than the covid.  I will say at the cigar lounge the vaccinated are the only ones getting sick on a regular basis.  The rest of us pure bloods aren't getting anything.  Maybe that parallel from science class in high school rings true.  If you drink whiskey and smoke cigars you won't get worms.
> 
> Slic.


I definitely think there's more to it, but we don't know what else it is that it likes to attack.  Though uncommon, some relatively young, healthy people perished in this fire.  You can be smoking a cigar with no concerns and then for some reason a triathlete who has never smoked may go down.  But statistically more people fight the virus than succumb to it.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 31, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> I definitely think there's more to it, but we don't know what else it is that it likes to attack.  Though uncommon, some relatively young, healthy people perished in this fire.  You can be smoking a cigar with no concerns and then for some reason a triathlete who has never smoked may go down.  But statistically more people fight the virus than succumb to it.


That’s with anything and with all due honestly it’s proven the numbers were pumped and fake covid causes were put on death certificates to get the bonus. 

The healthiest of the healthy can drop dead or get hit by a bus get cancer what ever with covid we know it’s people that have pre existing conditions fatties like me etc that get it the worst


----------



## MrRogers (Oct 31, 2021)

Never honestly. I saw client's face to face throughout covid for work. Never got it. Had the JJ vax early this year. Hysterics.


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Oct 31, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> If your at a cigar lounge wearing a mask there if something wrong lol
> 
> I think the tides are turning now in mask mandate stated I work in one and traveled for work in 2 others more and more people and businesses are not complying or enforcing don’t think that Karen shit of making a scene for a mask will fly anymore.
> 
> Pure blood lol I was thinking of getting they tattooed but gonna wait a few more years cause will feel dumb if eventually I will be forced to get it to provide for the family but if not gonna be a big back piece lol



I've seen double maskers come in and buy cigars.  

Slic.


----------



## flenser (Oct 31, 2021)

I knew early on, by the way the media was hyping it up, that this was the next episode in, "never let a crises go to waste". Before anyone started talking seriously about lock downs I had begun increasing supplies (just as I am now, actually). I can't say fear was much of a motivator. What was coming was extremely predictable. I was bored with it before it really started.

I've been watching Western governments slowly increase their authority my whole life. I think it's a sad testament to human nature that so many people have been so willing to give up their responsibilities and choices to increasingly authoritarian governments that have zero intent or power to protect them. And all for the promise of a lifestyle that is rapidly becoming as stagnant and boring as living in a nursing home.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 31, 2021)

I will have to admit that when this first popped off me the wife and I were bugging.. I mean we would go food shopping and we had a spray bottle with water and alcohol in it. We sprayed and whipped everything down with it. This lasted for about a month. Then we started to get the mentality that we were not going to let something like this dictate our life’s. Now here we are. Had it , got their it, and we have moved on to bigger and better things. Our heart goes out to families that didn’t come thru it so well. But here is the point t we are at. Yesterday we were food shopping and my wife grabbed a bag of grapes and said” here taste one of these and see if the are sweet” now that’s being normal. I have done that for as long as I could remember.


----------



## wsmwannabe (Oct 31, 2021)

My initial thoughts were very moderate, in my opinion. I thought about SARS and swine flu and avian flu and thought that it must be a little worse than that, but it was more like the politicians were saying "hey we don't know what this is so lets take a precautionary 2 week lockdown", and I was perfectly ok with that, believing that once we had more data, they would have a better way of handling the situation than just shutting everything down. Once the 2 weeks was over and they kept extending their lockdowns, and no one (statistically) was dying, I knew it was a fucking game.

Our governor set metrics to use as a carrot to stop the lockdowns, and every time we would get close to hitting the metric, he would draw a new line in the sand, and he did this over and over. And that just pissed me off.


----------



## ATLRigger (Oct 31, 2021)

Janoy Cresva said:


> Well said my guy.
> 
> Oh, and fuck that midget faggot Fauci


Dude “faggot” is not acceptable language


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 31, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> Dude “faggot” is not acceptable language


I don’t think he meant it derogatory toward gay people


----------



## CJ (Oct 31, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> Dude “faggot” is not acceptable language





Bobbyloads said:


> I don’t think he meant it derogatory toward gay people


I saw it, and I took context into account. It would be nice if I didn't have to make these judgment calls though @Janoy Cresva . 

I don't want to moderate every single word, we're 99.9% men here, it's how we talk, for better or worse. Just be aware though that what you say can piss others off.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 31, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I saw it, and I took context into account. It would be nice if I didn't have to make these judgment calls though @Janoy Cresva .
> 
> I don't want to moderate every single word, we're 99.9% men here, it's how we talk, for better or worse. Just be aware though that what you say can piss others off.


I prob should of not said anything lol but I did take context into account as well lol difference between freedom of speech and hate speech lmao


----------



## CJ (Oct 31, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> I prob should of not said anything lol but I did take context into account as well lol difference between freedom of speech and hate speech lmao


Freedom of speech isn't absolute though, there are limits, and potential repercussions and/or consequences of said speech. 

And since we're not a government entity anyway, doesn't really apply here.  😁


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 31, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Freedom of speech isn't absolute though, there are limits, and potential repercussions and/or consequences of said speech.
> 
> And since we're not a government entity anyway, doesn't really apply here.  😁


Such a democratic answer go back to sleep


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 31, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I saw it, and I took context into account. It would be nice if I didn't have to make these judgment calls though @Janoy Cresva .
> 
> I don't want to moderate every single word, we're 99.9% men here, it's how we talk, for better or worse. Just be aware though that what you say can piss others off.



I take no offense at it. I take F—-t to mean perv or loser; not that Fauci is gay. But that’s just me, a gay man that is not sensitive as the mass majority of men (straight or gay). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CJ (Oct 31, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Such a democratic answer go back to sleep


Can't, I'm at work. Wearing double masks and getting vaccinated daily. No horse dewormer here. 🤣🌈


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 31, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Can't, I'm at work. Wearing double masks and getting vaccinated daily. No horse dewormer here. 🤣🌈


Got the vaccine on IV drip in the truck watching CNN on your phone and telling people to put their masks over their nose at the receivers huh sound like a regular day for CJ


----------



## TODAY (Oct 31, 2021)

As somebody who has a number of immunocompromised loved ones, I was extremely concerned.

Still am, but to a lesser extent.


----------



## Hughinn (Oct 31, 2021)

In the beginning,  I don't think anybody knew what to make of it.   The rumors of lab orgins started right from the beginning and were called "baseless accusations" "conspiracy theories" and "unfounded claims"  , which if you've been paying attention the past few years are code words that the establishment has been caught lying.   

So if was confusing.  

But it was useful,  because the Washington DC establishment had been in an all out war to remove an interloper from thier inner circle of power. 

They used covid, not only to manipulate the 2020 election,  but also mitigate any future surprises and insulate themselves from election consequences.    They've gamed the system now so that the democrat party isn't likely to lose any more crucial elections.  

"New voting laws"
"Covid restrictions "
"Mandatory vote by mail"

Are all in place so that the Washington DC establishment and the democrat party don't have another Donald Trump shoved up thier asses courtesy of a pissed off American electorate.  

The mass immigration is exempt from covid restrictions because the democrat party has lost the American working class vote.    They've catered solely to the billionaire donors of the party.   So instead of making policies that appeal to working class Americans,  they're just going to import a new working class that will worship the democrat party faithfully.  

Covid, is a power grab.   A scam.   Orchestrated in concert by the global elite.


----------



## ATLRigger (Oct 31, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> I don’t think he meant it derogatory toward gay people


It’s me tho.  I don’t see any difference in using “faggot” and “******”. They are out of vogue for a reason: bc they’re fighting words.


----------



## ATLRigger (Oct 31, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> It’s me tho.  I don’t see any difference in using “faggot” and “******”. They are out of vogue for a reason: bc they’re fighting words.


And now i see Mugzy has N-igger censored to asterisks automatically.
Point in case, “faggot” should also be treated the same way. 
No asterisks for N-igger or all asterisks for “faggot.”


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 31, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> It’s me tho.  I don’t see any difference in using “faggot” and “******”. They are out of vogue for a reason: bc they’re fighting words.


There you go you got offended I did not as long as he don’t actually call a gay person that to them in a hateful way I don’t care. People said a lot worst here and it was not directed at anyone anyway


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 31, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> And now i see Mugzy has N-igger censored to asterisks automatically.
> Point in case, “faggot” should also be treated the same way.
> No asterisks for N-igger or all asterisks for “faggot.”


The N word has hundreds of years of slavery behind it bro can’t compare anything to that period. Once American takes gay people as slaves for hundreds of years we can talk.


----------



## ATLRigger (Oct 31, 2021)

@Bobbyloads 
Dude media law is a thing.  People way smarter than we are actually understand the nuance.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 31, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> Freedom of speech is absolute.  So stop censoring N-igger @mugzy


Well some is racist 🤦‍♂️ didn’t expect that from you thought your were better then that guess not


----------



## ATLRigger (Oct 31, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> The N word has hundreds of years of slavery behind it bro can’t compare anything to that period. Once American takes gay people as slaves for hundreds of years we can talk.


Well some is racist 🤦‍♂️ didn’t expect that from you thought your were better then that gues
It’s telling you that freedom of speech is not absolute.  You are tripping over your own words.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 31, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> Well some is racist 🤦‍♂️ didn’t expect that from you thought your were better then that gues
> It’s telling you that freedom of speech is not absolute.  You are tripping over your own words.


Yeah you have freedom of speech you freely showed us your racist 🤦‍♂️ 

A man that is actually gay is not offended by this but ask a black man if he’s offended by your words and the N word itself is hate speech fag can also mean cigarettes or like Phoenix explained it


----------



## ATLRigger (Oct 31, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Yeah you have freedom of speech you freely showed us your racist 🤦‍♂️
> 
> A man that is actually gay is not offended by this but ask a black man if he’s offended by your words and the N word itself is hate speech fag can also mean cigarettes or like Phoenix explained it


To you, “faggot” is okay but “n-igger” is not okay.
To me, neither are okay.
Just because one gay member says he’s not offended doesn’t mean that he speaks for all gay people.
You, a white man, are offended by “n-igger” for the same reason i was offended by “faggot.”
So simple, why are we still arguing Bobby?


----------



## CJ (Oct 31, 2021)

Intent means a lot too.

If I said.... I hope your child burns to death painfully in a fire.... No bad words in there, but it's fukked up.

If someone says... Don't be a fag... Because they're using as a word for scared or whatever, the intent and context is different.

Now if someone used the same word in question, "faggot", in a hurtful context directed at one of us who happened to be gay in an outright attack on them, that's different in my opinion.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 31, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> To you, “faggot” is okay but “n-igger” is not okay.
> To me, neither are okay.
> @thephoenix


You sure keep saying both a lot


----------



## CJ (Oct 31, 2021)

We all know that it wasn't the smartest thing to say. I'm hoping by my @'ing him, he'll think more about how his words can affect others. 

I did ban someone for using the N word the other day. There is a difference in words.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 31, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> We all know that it wasn't the smartest thing to say. I'm hoping by my @'ing him, he'll think more about how his words can affect others.
> 
> I did ban someone for using the N word the other day. There is a difference in words.


I don’t use the N word due to the history of it my grandma hid in potato fields when nazis invaded Poland and still not comparable


----------



## Send0 (Oct 31, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Yeah you have freedom of speech you freely showed us your racist 🤦‍♂️
> 
> A man that is actually gay is not offended by this but ask a black man if he’s offended by your words and the N word itself is hate speech fag can also mean cigarettes or like Phoenix explained it





ATLRigger said:


> To you, “faggot” is okay but “n-igger” is not okay.
> To me, neither are okay.
> Just because one gay member says he’s not offended doesn’t mean that he speaks for all gay people.
> You, a white man, are offended by “n-igger” for the same reason i was offended by “faggot.”
> So simple, why are we still arguing Bobby?


Guys, and I never thought I'd say this (everyone knows I hate this damn COVID topic), but may I suggest that you take this debate to PMs or the flame forum for now... so that we can continue talking about bullshit COVID?

For the record, I see both sides of your argument. And we will have internal conversations amongst mods on how to treat this going forward.

The easiest solution would be to recognize someone finds the word.offensive, and to not use that word simply out of respect of another human being. Like CJ I don't want to start policing every damn word that's said, and I don't think you guys want that to happen either
I'm not happy about having to baby sit this.


----------



## CJ (Oct 31, 2021)

I completely understand though how some could be offended. I'm not denying that at all. 

I don't want to go around every thread censoring every questionable word though. That's a fool's errand, the goal post is always moving.


----------



## ATLRigger (Oct 31, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Guys, and I never thought I'd say this (everyone knows I hate this damn COVID topic), but may I suggest that you take this debate to PMs or the flame forum for now... so that we can continue talking about bullshit COVID?
> 
> For the record, I see both sides of your argument. And we will have internal conversations amongst mods on how to treat this going forward.
> 
> ...


Fair enough.  Still love u, Bobby.  Just gonna stand up for what i believe, just like u.  It’s all good.


----------



## Hughinn (Oct 31, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> I don’t use the N word due to the history of it my grandma hid in potato fields when nazis invaded Poland and still not comparable


I'd assume that if your story is true, you'd know that what the nazis did in Poland would make the American slave trade look like a humanitarian effort.  

And it only got worse when Russia rolled into Poland.   It would make the American slave trade look like a carnival party.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 31, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> Fair enough.  Still love u, Bobby.  Just gonna stand up for what i believe, just like u.  It’s all good.


I’m just walking around trick or treating no hard feelings and trolling about the racist stuff but the 2 words are honestly not comparable


----------



## ATLRigger (Oct 31, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> I’m just walking around trick or treating no hard feelings and trolling about the racist stuff but the 2 words are honestly not comparable


Yea we’re heading out for trick or treating now.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 31, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> Yea we’re heading out for trick or treating now.


Have fun don’t forget your white hood lmfao JK


----------



## Send0 (Oct 31, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> I’m just walking around trick or treating no hard feelings and trolling about the racist stuff but the 2 words are honestly not comparable


Steal your kids candy! You deserve it more than them. Do it! Eat it all in front of them!


----------



## MrBafner (Oct 31, 2021)

My frist experience was getting put into a 2 week lockdown and I was trying to give away around 30m2 of top soil. People phoned the police because I was breaking some lockdown law apparently and when I advertised it on Facebook I was flamed by heaps of people telling me I had to remain in the house.

After that, I did some reading .. lockdown doesn't mean you have to remain locked up in home .. I can go out and garden, go out and get materials, food, medicines, walk the dog in a 5km radius from home and do as much work as I wanted. I could go and mow the neighbours lawn if I wanted, and around 15 people come and picked up the soil.

I then wanted to learn about Covid and nothing made any sense .. I read the World Health Organisation website .. fit and healthy people are low risk and will probably get nothing more than minor symptoms whereas obese, the elderly and people with existing conditions are a high risk and should take extra precautions.

Every person pro-Covid was what I considered high risk, they have never spent a day in their lives being fit or healthy, they're fat, old and really pushing everyone "to do the right thing" and stay at home, wear a mask, wash hands, and really driving it home.

Then you'd see them out with no mask or they post photographs where they went to the football with their sick elderly mother with no mask in a massive crowd of people. They'd make a post and you'd say, but dude, I saw you out in a crowded area with no mask or abiding by your own bullshit rules, you're a hypocrit.

Yeah .. didn't make any sense to me and here we are now forced to comply and get lectures from the unfit, obese and elderly on a daily basis.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 31, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Steal your kids candy! You deserve it more than them. Do it! Eat it all in front of them!


I wait until it’s dark dress in black and go bag snatching. It’s been a lot easier since I started working out lol


----------



## BrotherIron (Oct 31, 2021)

Honestly, I wasn't scared when I heard about it but this is the subject matter I study. Not claiming to be an expert or even very knowledgeable, but I know enough to make informed, educated decisions. I've been studying SARS long before this pandemic hit us.  I find these things fascinating while most probably find them terrifying.  

It's funny how the government and the CDC wanted everyone to stay inside, eat like shit (from uber eats or whatever), not exercise, etc.. basically do everything which lowers the body's immune response instead of doing what bolsters it.


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Oct 31, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I saw it, and I took context into account. It would be nice if I didn't have to make these judgment calls though @Janoy Cresva .
> 
> I don't want to moderate every single word, we're 99.9% men here, it's how we talk, for better or worse. Just be aware though that what you say can piss others off.


Yeah, no offense to the gays. I just don't like Fauci🤷‍♂️


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 31, 2021)

Janoy Cresva said:


> Yeah, no offense to the gays. I just don't like Fauci🤷‍♂️


🤦‍♂️ but lol


----------



## ATLRigger (Nov 1, 2021)

Janoy Cresva said:


> Yeah, no offense to the gays. I just don't like Fauci🤷‍♂️


I don’t like the Keebler elf either.


----------



## BrotherIron (Nov 1, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> I don’t like the Keebler elf either.


That guy is a POS who should be drawn and quartered.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Nov 1, 2021)

I wasn't afraid at all, even when I had COVID and thought the pneumonia was going to kill me, I wasn't afraid.  As I told my wife, if this is it, this is it and there is nothing I could have done differently to prevent my death or survive.  Sure I could have hid out at home, but I also could have caught COVID from food/grocery delivery.


----------



## corn pop (Jul 27, 2022)

when i first found out i was very afraid as im used to SARS and MERS due to being east asian. turns out covid is not as bad as a cold. caught what i thought was a cold, wasnt gonna test for covid but had some RATs laying around at work, tested positive, taken 600mg ibuprofen and a cup of oolong tea, went to bed and woken up fine, tested positive for 3 more days while being asymptomatic.

its a meme disease that makes the common cold look dangerous


----------

